# What affects your rating picture



## Looksmax (Jan 23, 2022)

Shooting distance​Shooting distance affects how faces appear in photographs. When a picture of a face is taken at close distance, most people look worse because they appear to have a more narrow face, a bigger nose and an asymmetrical face. However people may also benefit from a close photo, for example men with a short interpupillary distance and too wide cheekbones will look better in selfies because cheekbones which are too wide with respect to eye distance will be shrunked. Another example concerns people with prominent ears, they benefit from selfie camera because the close distance hides prominent ears. The alteration of pictures occurring due to short shooting distance is called *lens distortion*, because it's erroneously associated to camera lenses.











_(Note: A camera with better focal length can mimick a longer shooting distance)_


So whenever people are posting selfies in order to be rated or in order to gain looksmaxxing advice, they aren’t being rated or advised properly because it is not clear what they actually look like (due to lens distortion). So what one needs to do is to take a picture from AT LEAST 6 feet away. Furthermore the phone should be placed on a surface that is close to your eye level height and the phone should be completely straight up vertically. This will simulate how people perceive you from their eyes.
The easiest approach is buying a 200cm tall phone tripod. They are often equipped with a remote so taking pictures is faster than using a timer and running away from the phone.














Rules to post in the Rating section​From now on, the OP tag



will be reserved to threads containing high quality pictures without lens distorsion. This way users will notice serious rating threads where people want to have helpful advice for looksmaxxing or a precise face rating. Rating threads with low quality pictures will have the OP tag removed, or will be moved to the off-topic section.

See also​A guide to taking proper pictures for rating and looksmaxxing advice



Spoiler: credits












Is there a difference between taking a far shot on a 50mm lens and a close shot on a 35mm lens?


I am looking for a prime lens to pick up, and I'm wondering if there is any difference between 35mm and 50mm in terms of the end product if I just stand back more with the 50mm. I use the Sony a600...




photo.stackexchange.com










Focal Length | Understanding Camera Zoom & Lens Focal Length | Nikon | Nikon


Focal length controls the angle of view and magnification of a photograph. Learn when to use Nikon zoom and prime lenses to best capture your subject.



www.nikonusa.com


----------

